# Less tech riding shorts



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

There's been a trend towards less tech looking, less race oriented clothing over the past few years. Yet clothing designed specifically for riding, meaning seamless crotch, quick dry stretch fabrics, etc. 

Who's making good shorts that fit this category?

I have a some shorts from Swrve that are my go to shorts. Before I pick up another pair I want to see what else is out there.

Other brands I've seen:
Giro
Club Ride
Triple2 (German company with some really nice looking stiff, like the Kort shorts and their merino/Cocana tops)
Chrome Union and Folsom shorts
Rapha Touring and Randonnee shorts
Zimtstern Torn


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Check out the Yeti Teller. Two pair have replaced all my other shorts.


----------



## Ol' Grey Pug (Jan 18, 2010)

I like these a lot. Lightweight,stretchy, good upf, gussetted crotch. They shed mud and water pretty well and don't look dorky. Fit wise, the crotch is real short which pretty much eliminates seat snags. No obnoxious bike branding so you can wear em anywhere. Downside? No built in liner/chamois so budget another 25-30 bucks for a seperate liner short. I like my liner separate anyway.

Patagonia Men's Quandary Shorts - 12"


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

I like how we were sold on insanely expensive shorts because of all their "technological advantages" and now we're getting shorts without all the "techy dorkyness" with casual looks and still paying insanely high prices. It's awesome.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Troy Lee Designs Ace or Fox Attack. The Ace is better made all around and has a much better liner short but you have to have to body for it as it is snug. The Fox Attack is under-engineered for the price but it does breath well. I live in Texas so my highest priority is comfort in the heat however.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Both of those shorts are pretty tech looking. Big a$$ logos, zippers, mesh panels, forever long inseam.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

My Specialized Enduro shorts are pretty tame looking in the black colorway. No huge logos or obnoxious designs. I use them for riding, fishing, hiking, and around town use during the summer.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

I can second the quandary shorts from Patagonia. They are good for everything- around town, rock climbing, gym time, etc. 

Also have two different pairs of club ride shorts. One is more mtb looking but fine or the gym too and the other has a cross print pattern that looks good. They have a shorter crotch area so are slightly better designed for biking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

You might want to check out Endura's urban line. I have a pair of the shorts that are pretty nice. Good for riding but don't look like typical riding gear.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

another vote for Endura, be aware that some of their stuff runs small so you may want to size up if you are on the cusp.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people wearing the new stretch board shorts over their cycling shorts, I just bought my father in law these: Fox Chippa Boardshort Dark Fatigue - 6pm.com

They certainly aren't the type of short that you would want to hang out in a bar in, unless you live on the coast, but at least they have more than one use.

My personal favorite pair of shorts that aren't made for mountain biking but work well are from Cloudveil, but they don't make em anymore. They are basically just a pair of slightly stretchy hiking shorts (like a lighter version of the Patagonia Quandry shorts) and they have mesh pockets.

6pm.com has a lot of nice looking hiking shorts that may interest you: 6pm.com - Shoes, clothing, accessories and more on sale!

Typically for me Patagonia clothing lasts a long time, so it's worth their high costs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mountain Bike MTB Clothing New Zealand | Nzo Active


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

endura shorts zyme | eBay
Size up.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Those NZO shorts must be f-ing amazing AND last fore of for that price!?!?!?


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

The NZO process are not out of line. Look at the piece for most of the shorts listed in my original post.

I will be going with another pair of Swrve shorts. The company is local - I can ride there. I know how they fit - awesome. I can get the length shortened to 10" by the on site seamstress - most shorts are WAYYYY too long (my god I look like a hobbit in most mtb shorts!). And they don't look like wantabe moto pants like far too many mtb shorts.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Have a look at the CONNECT from TLD, its a casual ride short. Someone mentioned the new ACE, and that is a lightweight, slim fit, welded seam, premium race short.
Troy Lee Designs® | Bicycle Pants & Shorts



mtnfiend said:


> There's been a trend towards less tech looking, less race oriented clothing over the past few years. Yet clothing designed specifically for riding, meaning seamless crotch, quick dry stretch fabrics, etc.
> 
> Who's making good shorts that fit this category?
> 
> ...


----------



## dap70 (Sep 24, 2010)

I really like my Troy Lee Ace shorts. Really comfortable, fairly simple design and not so baggy they don't hang up on my saddle ever.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

Kuhl Renegade are my favorite


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow those Kuhl shorts are pretty nice. Thanks


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

No problem. They are a bit pricey, but they have held up for me for a few years. I like they they are a bit stretchy, but also seem more relaxed than other shorts I've tried, and seem pretty lightweight. I even wear them as swim trunks.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Zoic Black Market.


----------

